# Teeth cleaning



## blackjer (May 15, 2010)

Whats the best way to clean my pits teeth? Just the simple brush and toothpaste or is there something better? Anything I can give her to keep the buildup to a minimum? Like a special bone or something?


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

any bones like the raw meaty bones will help its just the chewing on something harder, I have tried the " toothbrush style treats" they make but mine crunch them in like 2 bites lol I dont think they work that well. You should brush them as well but not with our flouride toothpaste I dont think , someone can correct me if im wrong on that but we always use the k9 type you get in the pet store , Im not sure if the flouride is harmful to them since its not good if swallowed { reason they dont have flouride in kids toothpaste}. we buy the breath freshner treats as well dont know if they help but my dogs love them lol so thats really the only reason we buy them.


----------



## FurMomma<3 (Jun 28, 2011)

i haven't had much luck with toothbrushes or treats that are supposed clean their teeth but we've been giving our group soup bones once every week or two for about 6 months and have noticed their teeth are whiter and their breath doesn't knock us over. lol

we get them at our local grocery store and they're right next to the other meats, and usually for a pack of 3 it's a dollar or two. 2 of my dogs have sensitive stomachs and they're just fine afterwards.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

If you are gentle you can get a tooth scaler and scrap the teeth every few months and get all the plaque off.
These are my favorite ones to use, you just have to be careful not to do it too hard and damage the tooth. Also the dogs have to get use to you doing it. All my dogs just lay on their side and let me clean their teeth and none of them have needed to go to the vet to get them cleaned. My 13 year dog has teeth like a 5 year old.

Double-Ended Tooth Scaler


----------



## blackjer (May 15, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. I was considering getting deer antlers from a place local that stocks. Im hoping they will help clean their teeth some too. Right now, my dogs only get kibble, no bones or anything.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Rope toys also help, like floss. BUT you need tug with them, they cant use them without your interacting in case they "eat" the rope.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> If you are gentle you can get a tooth scaler and scrap the teeth every few months and get all the plaque off.
> These are my favorite ones to use, you just have to be careful not to do it too hard and damage the tooth. Also the dogs have to get use to you doing it. All my dogs just lay on their side and let me clean their teeth and none of them have needed to go to the vet to get them cleaned. My 13 year dog has teeth like a 5 year old.
> 
> Double-Ended Tooth Scaler


I have to try this. But my dog give me heck when I try and just brush so I will have a hard time doing this.


----------

